# Power Max HD 928 OHXE (38801)



## BoulerCOSnow

I've gone back and forth on the Ariens/Toro fence. I live just outside of Boulder, Colorado on a sloped corner lot. Snows on average 90"/year, but have been hitting 120's the last few years. It falls light and fluffy, but the sun can cause it to be wet and heavy pretty quickly, especially the stuff touching the warm paved areas. I have a three car garage and very long, curvy sidewalk that wraps around my lot. I'd also like to do a path in my backyard for the dogs. The Toro Power Max HD 1028 sounds ideal, but the price is outside of what I want to pay. 

Does anyone have experience with the Power Max HD 928 OHXE (38801)? Does the 265cc have enough power for the 28" bucket? I like the setup of the Toro with chute controls and power steering, but am also considering an Ariens 28" SHO. I've negotiated good prices on both and just need to pull the trigger. 

The HD 826 looks nice too, but I was told by Toro that it is backordered until early November. Who knows if or for how long that will get pushed back. 

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## guilateen02

It should be plenty. I have an 8 28 that beasted through last years fiasco in the New England region. Don't know what changes they might have made but this model was my favorite to use. Very easy to operate everything including the trigger steer. Hope this helps.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

YA Sure you betcha there. that the 265cc. will have the rasins in it to get the job done. no problem anytime.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Zavie

I agree, plenty of power there. Either the SHO or the HD Toro will get the job done. Our local hardware store carries the Toro HD's and the service manager raves about them. They sell lots of them every season.


----------



## laptopquestions

Filed under 'for what it is worth department' 

I had to recently make the same Ariens/Toro decision (particularly since I wanted to go with my local repair place, not a big box).

The past New England winter killed my 1988 824 Toro (engine seized) and stripped the auger gears on my 2011 2620 Troy-bilt, which apparently is a common problem with them, as well as a shear pin. Although I managed to repair my 2011 2620 Troy-bilt (based on this video: (



) there was no way I was going to trust it as my main snowthrower going forward.

I was personally driven to the Toro's HD Commercial-Grade Auger Gearcase, based on my unfortuate experience with the Troy-bilt. I was tempted to go with the Power Max HD 928 OHXE (38801), but ended up with a Power Max HD 826 OXE (38805) instead. The Power Max HD 826 OXE had most of the HD features, but was easier to maneuver and $200 cheaper. From what I have read, it appears that the power/bucket ratio is the same for both, although the Power Max HD 928 OHXE does have heated handles and the upgraded cast iron skids. Decisions, decisions....

Certainly can't go wrong with the Ariens either although they don't appear to have a 26 inch, which is my sweet spot. 

I also may be one of the few that actually prefer the plastic chute/housing. At least in my experience with my Troy-bilt, it is lighter, snow doesn't stick as much to it and it doesn't rust. Like many, durability was always a question, but at least in this respect my Troy-bilt has been fine and I would expect the Toro to be better. Only time however will tell for sure.


----------



## 43128

why dont you just throw a predator on your old toro?


----------



## laptopquestions

43128 said:


> why dont you just throw a predator on your old toro?


Frankly the rest of the unit was showing its age and I was tired of messing with it (carb, auger, transmission all needed constant attention) :dizzy:. Just needed something more dependable since I could no longer afford to invest my sweat equity in it . I certainly got my money's worth out if it though. That on top of replacing my Troy-bilt auger gear in the middle of the brutal winter convinced me to look for something newer :wavetowel2:. 

It would certainly make a good project for someone who has time on their hands:


----------



## 43128

where are you located, im always looking for projects


----------



## laptopquestions

43128 said:


> where are you located, im always looking for projects


New England (Middlesex County in MA), but I bought my Toro from my local repair shop who hauled it away to make room for the new one . Don't know what plans if any they have for it.....


----------



## UNDERTAKER

laptopquestions said:


> New England (Middlesex County in MA), but I bought my Toro from my local repair shop who hauled it away to make room for the new one . Don't know what plans if any they have for it.....


more than likely they will take it for parts. and scrap the rest.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## BoulerCOSnow

After going over everything again (and again), I went with a Toro. The chute control and power steering will be helpful with the curves and tight turns I have to work with. I wanted the HD 826, but ultimately went with the Power Max HD 928 OHXE. Per Toro's customer service, the 826 is backordered until at least November 2nd and no one had any in stock locally. The 928 is a bit wider and only weighs 20lbs more, so there shouldn't be a huge difference in maneuverability due to the balance on most Toro machines. 

I really wanted to buy from the local shop, but they have a lot of bad reviews and my personal experience with them didn't help. I'm still waiting on a quote weeks after reaching out multiple times. The next closest shop was great to work with and quick to help. They actually recommended buying through Toro's website so the company would pick up the shipping costs due to the distance from their store to my house. The shop would be the middleman in the process. 

I hate to say it, but I purchased it from a big box store. After negotiation, it was $1403 out the door including tax and delivery. They also offered 2 years, no interest financing. I didn't plan on financing it, but believe in the time value of money. However I will be putting it together myself, not a fan of big box assembly. 

Although I wish I could have purchased it from a local dealer, I hope general maintenance and the Toro build quality limits my repair trips.


----------



## Bryan78

Congrats on your purchase. You'll get the extra year warranty too (believe they recommended registering through Toro's web site).


----------



## BoulerCOSnow

Bryan78 said:


> Congrats on your purchase. You'll get the extra year warranty too (believe they recommended registering through Toro's web site).


Definitely will on the warranty extension. It is scheduled to be delivered Friday so hopefully assembly goes smoothly.


----------



## cbnsoul

I debated among the 826, 928 and 1028. Went for the big sucker!




And his little friend for smaller snows:


----------



## Bryan78

Nice score. Know that 1028 is supposed to be a monster.


----------



## cbnsoul

I hope so. I didn't want to regret not getting the bigger engine so for $300 more than the 928, I just went for it.


----------



## joeyd5oh

I just picked up a 928 HD OXHE . I knew the second I placed the order I wouldn't regret it. The 265CC engine is more than enough for the Northeast winters.


----------



## Bryan78

Somehow not thinking there will be any regrets on either of those for you guys.


----------



## BoulerCOSnow

I'm thinking the 928 will be more than sufficient. If I was back in Wisconsin, maybe then I would have bumped up to the 1028. Hopefully the upcoming Colorado winter won't make me regret not moving up engine sizes.


----------



## joeyd5oh

CBNSOUL and boulderCOsnow make sure you print this out and keep with your receipt for the extra year warrantyhttp://www.toro.com/en-us/Homeowner/Pages/snow/sn_15_490-9168_warrantytearpad.pdf


----------



## cbnsoul

Already done! Thanks joeyd5oh.


----------



## Cardo111

Congrats cbnsoul, that is a nice machine you will be happy with it, no such thing as too much power when that big storm hits.


----------



## BoulerCOSnow

Now I'm having second thoughts. There is still time to upgrade to the 1028. Will I be good to go or should I up it? I keep hearing the line of never regretting having too much power.


----------



## cbnsoul

That's what I figured - I'm not gonna regret getting the bigger engine but I might getting the smaller one. It was worth the extra money to me. Yes, it's expensive but not that much more than the 928 and I hope it will last me a long time.


----------



## Bryan78

I think it all comes down to your needs and what you want to spend. I live in northern il where we average 40-60 inches, sometimes less sometimes more. I am likely going with the 826 HD oxe because I don't really think I will need the extra power to justify the price increase. I think the power increase from the 928 to the 1028 is fairly significant, but do you need the extra power for the extra $300 or so?


----------



## BoulerCOSnow

I live just outside of Boulder Colorado. We average 90"/year, but last year hit 125" and are expecting another tough one. From what I've read the 928 should be adequate and have seen no complaints, but the 1028 seems like a beast no matter what weather shows up. Everyone raves about it.


----------



## Bryan78

Wow. So you guys get hit. That's a tough one. I'm sure the 928 will do the job, but I could see wanting to step it up and go with the 1028. Not much of a help.


----------



## laptopquestions

Bryan78 said:


> I think it all comes down to your needs and what you want to spend. I live in northern il where we average 40-60 inches, sometimes less sometimes more. I am likely going with the 826 HD oxe because I don't really think I will need the extra power to justify the price increase. I think the power increase from the 928 to the 1028 is fairly significant, but do you need the extra power for the extra $300 or so?


I would base it on what you are using now..... This past winter in New England was the worst I have seen (easily over 100 inches, with Boston itself on the low end). 

It killed my 1988 Toro  My 2011 Troy-bilt 2620 was fine with its 208cc engine, but its auger gears/shear pins were its achilles heal.... I had to replace the auger gear and shear pins. Although it could do the job, I couldn't trust it as my primary snowthrower.

As a result, I went with the Toro HD 826 OXE ($1299), primarily for the 'commercial' gear box, not necessarily for the increased power. It has most of the HD features and proved to be a good compromise for me, given I still wanted something in the 26" range due to my property layout. 

If you really think you need the extra power, you need to go the 1028 (~$500 more:$1799). The 928 (~$200 more:$1499) has the same power to bucket ratio as the 826. You do however give up the 28" bucket, heated handles and cast iron skids compared to the 826. 

That said, I am still always second guessing myself based on whoever posted last :wavetowel2:


----------



## Cardo111

BoulerCOSnow said:


> I live just outside of Boulder Colorado. We average 90"/year, but last year hit 125" and are expecting another tough one. From what I've read the 928 should be adequate and have seen no complaints, but the 1028 seems like a beast no matter what weather shows up. Everyone raves about it.



The 265cc Loncin engine on the 928 puts out 15.9 ft. Lbs. of torque which is impressive for an engine of this size. I attached the Toro link below, check under specs. Good luck with your selection.


https://m.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-hd-926-oxe-38664


----------



## BoulerCOSnow

Bryan78 said:


> Wow. So you guys get hit. That's a tough one. I'm sure the 928 will do the job, but I could see wanting to step it up and go with the 1028. Not much of a help.


You've pretty much hit my issue on the head. I've already spent more than I intended too, but having gone this far it might be smart to get the 20 year machine that will work no matter where I live. 

I'm going from a shovel, so anything will be an upgrade. With a new baby, I don't have the time like I used to. I will still have to shovel my deck and patio, but this will take care of my large driveway and very long sidewalks (good old corner lot) a lot quicker. I got a great deal on the 928 so I moved up a size from the 826. I could get them to knock about $200 off of the 1028 too.


----------



## cbnsoul

I ended up paying the "full" $1799 so anything off would be a pretty good deal, I would say (though I'm not very good at haggling!)


----------



## Hanky

You will be very very happy with your choice. I went for broke and bought the 1128 sure like the trigger steering.


----------



## BoulerCOSnow

I'm going to see if I can make the switch, but ultimately it's up to the store. At this price point and considering the potential years I hope to own the machine, an extra $300 for better long term performance seems worth it. 

If it doesn't work out, the 928 should still be a solid snowblower.


----------



## Martin071004

*Charging system*

Does anyone know the charging system specs on the 928? I am looking to replace the light with LED but cannot find the specs anywhere.


----------



## Cardo111

BoulerCOSnow said:


> You've pretty much hit my issue on the head. I've already spent more than I intended too, but having gone this far it might be smart to get the 20 year machine that will work no matter where I live.
> 
> I'm going from a shovel, so anything will be an upgrade. With a new baby, I don't have the time like I used to. I will still have to shovel my deck and patio, but this will take care of my large driveway and very long sidewalks (good old corner lot) a lot quicker. I got a great deal on the 928 so I moved up a size from the 826. I could get them to knock about $200 off of the 1028 too.


You're good I have to take you with me next time I buy a snowblower, I always pay advertised or so-called "online dealer pricing."


----------



## BoulerCOSnow

I was able to make the switch and bought the HD 1028. Right around $1650 with tax and shipping, so not too bad. Hopefully this takes care of my family for the next 20 years.


----------



## cbnsoul

Congratulations!:icon-dancingparty:


----------



## BoulerCOSnow

With the purchase, I just guaranteed that the weather forecasters will be wrong and Boulder will have a mild winter.


----------



## Hanky

cbnsoul said:


> Congratulations!:icon-dancingparty:


You will be very happy, with 12 in of wet snow you will be king of the block. Let us know after you use it.:wavetowel2:


----------



## Hanky

Good to see more new Red machines, need some pictures now.


----------



## BoulerCOSnow

The HD 1028 was delivered and is being returned. There was paint missing on the right front side as if something had been leaned on it just after painting. It wasn't a lot, but went right down to the metal. For that price and hopefully long life, I didn't want to start with a potential rusting issue on day one.

We are getting a new one delivered and another 10% knocked off the price for the hassle. We're right on the border of when the first snowfall usually hits, so hopefully it arrives soon.


----------



## mobiledynamics

I would think most if not all of the ~big boys~ are powdercoating their buckets

For anyone in the know, does any of the lineups in HAT have painted buckets instead of powdercoat ?


----------



## BoulerCOSnow

Red dust/paint rubbing off is what made me notice the problem. Part of me didn't want to send the Toro back after finally getting it, but I didn't want a problem machine.


----------



## BoulerCOSnow

So the new one came and I can't wait for snow. I have to put it together, but it looks great.


----------



## Hanky

BoulerCOSnow said:


> So the new one came and I can't wait for snow. I have to put it together, but it looks great.


And we can't wait for pictures:wavetowel2:


----------



## Gondo

I own a Toro 1028 HD. Had an old MTD that was just ughh!!!! The Toro is a major upgrade and beast compared to the MTD. 

I however wanted a Honda/Yamaha but just couldn't spend twice the price for one. I did the research and choose Toro compared to Ariens. 

The no shear bolt thing has not been an issue. I went through 20 ft of snow last year and EOD banks 5 feet high. I can blow slush without issue. The shoot control works great. And it's a brigs engine so it's very common and should be fairly durable. Parts and repair are easy. 

A few problems I had are cables becoming loose and needing adjustment. Perhaps some locktight once properly adjusted would help. Also I had the chute control freeze up a few times. You gotta bang it to get it unstuck. Once working it works great though. And the clutch/speed wheel became hard to move. You gotta open the back of the blower and grease the shaft so the friction wheel slides easily. The manual tells you to oil it to prevent corrosion. Also the 2 triggers for steering don't work so great when cold. 

But once working it works great. It's on wheels which means it's easy to maneuver and you can tilt it to really get into those 8ft snow drifts. But it also means in hardpack it'll lift up and ride over car tracks and such. Tracked machines just ride straight through anything.

As for performance. It shoots the snow very well, even slush. But going up the driveway there is spillage to the side. It still bogs down in heavy snow. It's certainly no Honda. 

Overall for price I'd go with a Toro. If you want to step it up a notch with tracks, battery start, and hand warmers I'd get an Ariens Pro. For top of the line you can't beat a Honda but it's twice the price. I love the Toro but the controls can get a bit picky in the extreme cold weather.


----------



## pyro

So I have been looking at the 928 (265cc) as well, but skeptical of the power. I'm comparing it to the Ariens with a much larger 306cc engine. I have a very long driveway, but don't need to throw that far. Just want to be moving quickly.

It seems everyone who considered the 928 stepped up to the 1028 or even bigger. The cost for the 1028 is just too high imo, so for me its either 928 or Ariens. Any suggestions?


----------



## automojo

pyro said:


> So I have been looking at the 928 (265cc) as well, but skeptical of the power. I'm comparing it to the Ariens with a much larger 306cc engine. I have a very long driveway, but don't need to throw that far. Just want to be moving quickly.
> 
> It seems everyone who considered the 928 stepped up to the 1028 or even bigger. The cost for the 1028 is just too high imo, so for me its either 928 or Ariens. Any suggestions?


Form my experience, the 928 is way more efficient then the Ariens , so it doesn't require as much ultimate power-the Toro system seems to work well.
Not sure on the newer Areins HO (or true commercial units), with the higher speed impeller-but my last Ariens, a 926LE with 9hp Tech doesn't even come close to the Toro 928 in throwing all type of snow, powder, slush, ice etc.
I loved my Ariens, all where well made, all had Tech Snow Kings, always reliable, but the performance difference is pretty significant in my experience.


----------



## automojo

As far as the plastic, I was skeptical as well.
But there are plenty of high tech plastics out there that perform very well.
In fact I'm sure in many instances when you add the R&D plus the manufacturing cost, it may very well be equal or more them their metal counterparts. Look at the price of steel right now, I bet it's a toss up
I have no clue-but I bet Toro thought the plastic would preform better overall, and get the performance of the machine were they wanted it.
And metal can crack.
My old 926LE served me well, but required some welding to the frame to blower housing fillets Ariens decided to tack weld instead of running a bead.
My former neighbor also had a 926LE that developed a crack in the metal dash-that I welded for him.
I have little experience with the new Toro's so time well tell.
But after thinking about it-the plastic wasn't that big of deal.
Another nice thing is I don't have that metal shoot rattle anymore.
I'm sure I would have gotten another Ariens if they had trigger steering-I didn't think it was worth the risk given the nature of my driveway-as this was the main reason I was getting a new machine-so it was easy to handle.
How much better it performs over my older machine (dual belts-all upgrades)blows my mind-a real added bonus!!


----------

